# Unexpected Assassin!!



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I traded in my bushy nosed pleco for 3 otto catfish, (since they won't attack my frogs).

When I got home, I noticed there was an assassin snail in the bag - which is fine because I have some smaller than pin head sized baby pest snails that came with some plants that I want OUT of my tank!!.

*BUT*: Will the assassin eat my cherry shrimp or the cherry shrimp babies? (Everyone says no, but some ppl on some sites have said yes).

*AND*: Will it eat my Zebra Nerite snails?

What do I feed them when the baby snails are gone? Will it just scavenge left over blood worms and flake food?

Thanks so much for any advice!


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

I dont think i'd eat the adult shrimp, but possibly the babies. It may eat the nerite snails. not sure about what to feed it after though, so someone else will have to answer that one.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm not aware of an assassin eating a nerite (or brigg for that matter). The only time I could remotely see it as a possibility would be if the nerite was sickly.

Same for the shrimp. I have heard of assassins hitting a shrimp but I would have to say that there was something wrong with the shrimp if the cases were actually true.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for the tips! Won't worry about my shrimps then, but will have to take the assassin back when I go to get the Zebras. (I have the worst luck with this kind of thing and I don't want to chance that I won't have an "over zealous" assassin, lol).


----------

